# Twilight vs. MAC Anesthesia



## iris_shum (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a difference between twilight vs. MAC anesthesia?  When I look up the definition for each, they appear to be very similar. thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 8, 2012)

Sedation Analgesia
The term “conscious sedation” (formerly “twilight sleep”) is used to describe a semi-conscious state that allows patients to be comfortable during certain surgical or medical procedures. However, there is no universal agreement on the meaning of these terms. 


The American Society of Anesthesiologists has defined Monitored Anesthesia Care (see Position on Monitored Anesthesia Care, updated on September 2, 2008). This physician service can be distinguished from Moderate Sedation in several ways. An essential component of MAC is the anesthesia assessment and management of a patient's actual or anticipated physiological derangements or medical problems that may occur during a diagnostic or therapeutic procedure. While Monitored Anesthesia Care may include the administration of sedatives and/or analgesics often used for Moderate Sedation, the provider of MAC must be prepared and qualified to convert to general anesthesia when necessary. Additionally, a provider's ability to intervene to rescue a patient's airway from any sedation-induced compromise is a prerequisite to the qualifications to provide Monitored Anesthesia Care. By contrast, Moderate Sedation is not expected to induce depths of sedation that would impair the patient's own ability to maintain the integrity of his or her airway. These components of Monitored Anesthesia Care are unique aspects of an anesthesia service that are not part of Moderate Sedation


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 8, 2012)

Sedation Analgesia
The term “conscious sedation” (formerly “twilight sleep”) is used to describe a semi-conscious state that allows patients to be comfortable during certain surgical or medical procedures. However, there is no universal agreement on the meaning of these terms. 


The American Society of Anesthesiologists has defined Monitored Anesthesia Care (see Position on Monitored Anesthesia Care, updated on September 2, 2008). This physician service can be distinguished from Moderate Sedation in several ways. An essential component of MAC is the anesthesia assessment and management of a patient's actual or anticipated physiological derangements or medical problems that may occur during a diagnostic or therapeutic procedure. While Monitored Anesthesia Care may include the administration of sedatives and/or analgesics often used for Moderate Sedation, the provider of MAC must be prepared and qualified to convert to general anesthesia when necessary. Additionally, a provider's ability to intervene to rescue a patient's airway from any sedation-induced compromise is a prerequisite to the qualifications to provide Monitored Anesthesia Care. By contrast, Moderate Sedation is not expected to induce depths of sedation that would impair the patient's own ability to maintain the integrity of his or her airway. These components of Monitored Anesthesia Care are unique aspects of an anesthesia service that are not part of Moderate Sedation


----------

